# tagging question



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

My dad has a tag and its not looking like hes gonna be able to get out much the rest of this season. Can i shoot a deer on his tag?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

In ND?

No. Party hunting is illegal here.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

In mn No because evn though party hunting is legal you both have to be in the field at the same time using same weapon. IE both with bow or both with gun.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> In ND?
> 
> No. Party hunting is illegal here.


Thank God


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> In ND?
> 
> No. Party hunting is illegal here.


Might as well be legal, it's practiced blatantly in ND...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > In ND?
> ...


 yep


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > In ND?
> ...


X2


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm glad ND has the no party hunting rule (even though it is rarely enforced). All it would do is encourage applications for tags by persons that had no intent on going out. That already happens to some extent when guys send in for their wives, every kid old enough and granpa and grandma but I think it would be worse if the law was not in effect. When that happens it takes away from the ones that really want to be out there.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > In ND?
> ...


Do you mean the 80 year old ladies named Hazel don't actually shoot their own deer? :roll:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I'm glad ND has the no party hunting rule (even though it is rarely enforced). All it would do is encourage applications for tags by persons that had no intent on going out. That already happens to some extent when guys send in for their wives, every kid old enough and granpa and grandma but I think it would be worse if the law was not in effect. When that happens it takes away from the ones that really want to be out there.


Wouldn't be that big of deal if they put in for does, but the standard practice is to put everyone up to their late grandma in for a buck tag. Then of course shoot anything with a rack.

ND has some pretty darn good to outstanding bucks, but imagine what we could have a chance at if NDGF managed so that all those toy bucks weren't shot!

My belief & suggestion is simple, raise the price of a buck tag to say, $40-$50, and drop the does to $10. With all first draw tags being $20 and all the extra doe tags you want at $20, there's no incentive NOT to put in for bucks tags if you aren't particularly interested in trophy quality...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad ND has the no party hunting rule (even though it is rarely enforced). All it would do is encourage applications for tags by persons that had no intent on going out. That already happens to some extent when guys send in for their wives, every kid old enough and granpa and grandma but I think it would be worse if the law was not in effect. When that happens it takes away from the ones that really want to be out there.
> ...


Ive said that for years. Double the buck tag, $40. For those of you that would complain that would "price the average guy out"......$20 extra is not even four meals at McDonalds you would have to skip, for the year.

And rather than make a doe tag $10, at least in NE units that usually have extra tags left by the end of all seasons....make doe tags (or some of them) a 2 for 1 deal. Cut down the lost revenue for the state, and possibly more does dead.

As of today there are 3,416 doe tags left for the state. Thats $68,320 of revenue for the state. Now, theyll most likely sell a few more, but not come close to selling all of them. Thats LOST money for the state in the present system.


----------

